# Eric's Guitars banner...



## darren (Dec 13, 2006)

Uh... scroll down...

Is that _supposed_ to be there? Not that i'm complaining, but the banners really shouldn't be NSFW... at least avatars and sigs can be turned off.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 13, 2006)

?
It just says "Erics Guitars.com"

Whats NWS About it?


----------



## Steve (Dec 13, 2006)

It looks ok to me, as well.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 13, 2006)

No problems on my end, either.


----------



## Oguz286 (Dec 13, 2006)

Uhm, it looks like a banner? What's the matter with it?


----------



## Makelele (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks completely normal to me. You sure you haven't got some adware or something?


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2006)

Aye, that banner is stored on my server:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/images/banners/egbanner.jpg

So it never changes. WTF are you talking about, you filthy canuck?


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

What's wrong with it?  It just says "Eric's Guitars." Is the name "Eric" not safe for work in Canada? If so, I'll have to remember never to go on a business trip to Canada.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 13, 2006)

well, if you tilt your head to the left and squint, you can see a boob. Okay, that's probably just me. I can see a boob in my imagination just about anytime I want.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeff said:


> well, if you tilt your head to the left and squint, you can see a boob. Okay, that's probably just me. I can see a boob in my imagination just about anytime I want.



That's because you have a "Y" chromosome.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeff said:


> well, if you tilt your head to the left and squint, you can see a boob. Okay, that's probably just me. I can see a boob in my imagination just about anytime I want.



Me too. We've been blessed with the gift!


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 13, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> That's because you have a "Y" chromosome.



And if you dont have a Y Chromosome, you can just look down.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 13, 2006)

...some with the y chromosome can also look down and see breasts ¬.¬


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2006)

InTheRavensName said:


> ...some with the y chromosome can also look down and see breasts ¬.¬


ewwww...

I think you might just need to clean your cache, dude, sometimes cache does weird things.


----------



## darren (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow... some weird shit must have been clogging up my cache. I have NO IDEA how this got there:


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

darren said:


> Wow... some weird shit must have been clogging up my cache. I have NO IDEA how this got there:



 

What the hell?


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know what's up with that, but if that's what the site looks like on a Mac, I'm buying a fucking powerbook.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 13, 2006)

darren said:


> Wow... some weird shit must have been clogging up my cache. I have NO IDEA how this got there:



That sounds like the kind of thing a guy says when his wife/gf finds his pr0n stash


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> I don't know what's up with that, but if that's what the site looks like on a Mac, I'm buying a fucking powerbook.



 I was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2006)

yeah man, cache is evil sometimes


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 13, 2006)

what the hell


----------



## Leon (Dec 13, 2006)

darren said:


> Wow... some weird shit must have been clogging up my cache. I have NO IDEA how this got there:



i suddenly feel compelled to buy something from EricsGuitars.com.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 13, 2006)

It's certainly a lot more eyegrabbing than the usual banner


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2006)

yeah, definitely more interesting than the normal banner... though I can sadly say that it is not a Mac thing, as I just get the normal banner on my MacBook Pro


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> I don't know what's up with that, but if that's what the site looks like on a Mac, I'm buying a fucking powerbook.





That reminds me of the Bill Hicks joke where he says the advertisement companies would do if they could get away with it goes like this, There would be a naked woman sitting there with with a "Drink Coke" sign behind her. Maybe Eric's Guitars has a lot of Bill Hicks fans.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't mean to bump a month old topic... but the Eric's Guitars site isn't even valid anymore...?


----------



## astrocreep (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on what's happening with Erics? I was about to order some pickups form there?


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

That sucks. I'll send him an email.


----------



## Leon (Feb 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> That sucks. I'll send him an email.



already tried it, several times


----------

